# Personal Best Walleye - Ladue Reservoir



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Best day ever! Personal best 25 1/2" walleye - 5 1/4 lbs. I was fishing/trolling for panfish and had just caught a white perch and this happened!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

You are a stud! Congratulations on that beast of a walleye. Nice work kayak1979.

Don.


----------



## PBsQuest (May 26, 2013)

Great fish! Kind of renews your faith in LaDue.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

Very nice, on both the fish and the landing! Cool video. How you guys do it in kayaks amazes me... I'd flip over!


----------



## gary b (Jun 15, 2016)

Nice fish! I was fishing from shore from about noon to 7 and didn't see much action ..


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice fish kayak1979!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Great fish! Seems like when you expect to catch the small fish, the big ones hit. When you try to catch the big ones, you get nothing.


----------



## McNeill18 (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice fish! They must have been active yesterday because we landed a keeper in 10 fow and talked to a gentleman who said he saw 2 big ones swim out of weeds while he was bass fishing.


----------



## mollydaisy (Sep 21, 2014)

How are the white perch this year?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

horrible as usual. way to go yak you got the last one lol I been getting nothing but whiteys so aggravating I trolled jigged and prayed only to get whiteys and a couple big cats


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

set-the-drag said:


> horrible as usual. way to go yak you got the last one lol I been getting nothing but whiteys so aggravating I trolled jigged and prayed only to get whiteys and a couple big cats


Went out tonight to try to relive the experience...nothing but white perch. Catching that walleye was pretty much a fluke. I can fish Ladue 30 times and once out of those times catch a walleye. A friend who has been fishing Ladue for 33 years was talking to me tonight when I got to shore and he was reminiscing when Ladue used to be a pay lake and also they used to have bumpers on the dam to keep more water in. The depth used to be even higher by the dam and he was telling me it was easy then to go out and catch a limit of walleye. Those days are gone unfortunately.

There are nets in different areas on Ladue right now and the ODNR is doing surveys, hopefully they figure out what to do with all those white perch.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Very nice fish


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

drain it and start over


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

good looking ladue fish! i also had my personal best inland walleye there it was 31.5 in.. try jigging the weeds they should be in there just like any other lake right now


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

kayak1979 said:


> Went out tonight to try to relive the experience...nothing but white perch. Catching that walleye was pretty much a fluke. I can fish Ladue 30 times and once out of those times catch a walleye. A friend who has been fishing Ladue for 33 years was talking to me tonight when I got to shore and he was reminiscing when Ladue used to be a pay lake and also they used to have bumpers on the dam to keep more water in. The depth used to be even higher by the dam and he was telling me it was easy then to go out and catch a limit of walleye. Those days are gone unfortunately.
> 
> There are nets in different areas on Ladue right now and the ODNR is doing surveys, hopefully they figure out what to do with all those white perch.


I'd like to think it's getting better we had a good spring crappie fishing with barely a white perch it's only summer that's bad. Idk maybe it's not such a bad thing otherwise it would be over fished and a million aholes out there. I like the quiet open lake it's peaceful while I kill white perch lol


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

its always great to catch a nice fish on your home waters. congrats.
sherman


----------



## KPenny (Jul 31, 2014)

The look on your face when you got it in the net is priceless! Good Job and Congrats!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice fish! +1 on walleyes in the weeds. The walleye will surprise you an how shallow the actually sit in the summer time.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I have pulled many 24+ in 4' buried in the weeds. It's a lot of fun


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

IMG950462




__
set-the-drag


__
Jun 28, 2013











  








My brothers 24" eye 6/24/13




__
set-the-drag


__
Jun 26, 2013







Couple years ago me and my brother where wackin them good in the weeds


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

One thing I have noticed all the eyes in ladue are thick and beautiful in color very healthy


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Very nice catch there, fello. Congrats!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

That's cool. Nice fish.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

I posted a few years back about drifting the weed beds using some little heaver tackle. Using a jig and half a crawler, dropping it down everywhere there's a little hole in the weed beds. If your bound and determined to troll, stick to night fishing.
Fished that lake off and on for 50 plus years. Oh yea, never knew it to be any kind of a pay lake.


----------



## Palmatedbuck04 (Jun 5, 2016)

They are definately in the weeds and in shallower water.its a trick to get them out,but it can be done know some guys that got their limits a couple times in the last couple weeks


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Skippy said:


> I posted a few years back about drifting the weed beds using some little heaver tackle. Using a jig and half a crawler, dropping it down everywhere there's a little hole in the weed beds. If your bound and determined to troll, stick to night fishing.
> Fished that lake off and on for 50 plus years. Oh yea, never knew it to be any kind of a pay lake.


I've fished la due off and on since the mid 70 s it was a fishing by permit then and hunting with a permit from city of Akron , when they had rangers checking on everything , sorta wish it was like that again . And no white perch then either you could troll and get walleye and nice crappie. Permits weren't real expensive but it cut out the crowds.


----------



## Palmatedbuck04 (Jun 5, 2016)

Agreed im a life long Auburn resident live across from some of the Akron land.it was amazing how few people used the water and huntable land because they were to cheap to buy a $20 permit


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Palmatedbuck04 said:


> Agreed im a life long Auburn resident live across from some of the Akron land.it was amazing how few people used the water and huntable land because they were to cheap to buy a $20 permit


Now that brings back memories. My Dad would act like they wanted 3 quarts of blood, a few toes,and 100 of community service just to fish at east branch.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

I was up there two years ago bass fishing and i saw some amish guys WHACKING walleye in the weeds.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ahhh, The good old days. I think I still have a permit sticker on the back of my kayak!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

creekcrawler said:


> Ahhh, The good old days. I think I still have a permit sticker on the back of my kayak!


haha - I was about to post that I'm pretty sure my seldom used Michicraft 17 foot canoe has an old Ladue Sticker on it as well.....maybe from 1993 or so, IIRC.

Also, the access roads to the ramps weren't as beat up back then. The last time I drove over them.....in a Chevy Trailblazer....I felt like I was in the Baja 500. Very, very rough.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Not to nit pick but it was a boat permit, not a fishing permit. You could fish along shore and it didn't cost anything
when I started fishing there was no boats allowed at all then Akron started renting them but you had to row. After a few years you could use your own boat but you still had to row. A few years later they allowed electric motors. Back then the biggest electric motor was like 18 to 20 lbs. of thrust. Shakespeare and Pflueger were about the only ones you could buy. Believe it or not I still have one of each one of those motors. That's a long time ago and a lot of water has gone over that dam since then.

We lived on Winchell road and I remember well some of those so call Akron rangers. All I can say is they all weren't angles.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Brings back a lot of memories. Breakfast at Auburn Corners, stop at Rays for bait and fish till dark. Remember when the siren would go off to remind people to bring back the boat rentals. They also had camping in the big field next to the boat house.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I remember a campground we stayed at back in the woods off Valley Road way back.
You had to get a permit at the boathouse.
Took a hike back there a few years ago, the old access road was still there.
Yeah, I remember the siren in the evenings. Then you'd hear the creak - creak of the rowboats coming in.
I remember the my Old Man getting angry at people who'd launch without a permit because they thought they were too expensive! Sheesh, I think they were $20 for the season.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

An "old" LaDue Sticker from 1998. Don't know where the time went.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

nice video! 

As far as the white perch go, they'll stick around as they are futher up the river and in East branch which they always let the water out.


----------

